# Raleigh/Durham North Carolina



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm looking for anyone in the Raleigh/Durham Area in North Carolina with rubber tired equipment to push snow. Contact me @ [email protected] or thru here.

The Inclement Weather Contractor


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You gotta be kidding me? I am in Wendell (next to Knightdale folks) and just got rid of a plow truck, because I gave up thinking there would be no work, plus not being able to find insurance. Isn't that just a kicker. Hey keep me in mind if you need a driver for a truck, seriously! I can operate skid steers and loaders too. I got two atv's and a plow for them, good sidewalk machine maybe? I have 5 years experience in Massachusetts plowing.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

what are the winters like in Religh Durham area?


----------

